# Terralux Stinger Newer Upgrade?



## michiganstud (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi guys, I've been trying to research this a bit but then I thought, hey, I know where to go! So I'll ask you guys.

I carry the Streamlight Stinger (Xenon bulb type). Years ago I purchased the Terralux upgrade for it and was VERY pleased with it. I thought it was advertised at about 220 or 300 lumens.

I was looking the other day and found one for a friend on Amazon. But it is advertised as 450 lumens. The part number is TLE-ST1-EX.

So here is my question....have they came out with another brighter upgrade than what I purchased years ago? Or has this been the same upgrade since they started?

Just want to know if I should buy a new one because it may be a better beam or brighter??


----------



## michiganstud (Nov 5, 2017)

Good talk. Thanks guys.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 5, 2017)

This is the incan section. Not much chatter about LED's in this one. 

And many folks quit on the TeraLux stuff because they weren't very durable. I had 2 fail so I just bought a newer Stinger. 

Not to sound terse, but 45 seconds of searching at TeraLux's web site shows they have not and the previous stuff is discontinued. If you have one that still works by all means keep it. Amazon sellers still have some but supplies are dwindling.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 5, 2017)

michiganstud said:


> Good talk. Thanks guys.


In the upper right hand corner of this page, there is a box with a magnifying glass next to it .... Typing "TLE-ST1-EX" into that provides about 8 results in 0.30 seconds. Brief further review suggests that this item was likely not common nor popular around CPF, and was mostly last discussed (to the extent that it ever was) ~ 5 years ago.

The Incandescent subforum is still active, but gets much _much_ less traffic than most of the other main flashlight subforums on CPF.

It is possible that if you are able to wait longer than a day or two, you may still get a response here, regarding this particular item :shrug:


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 5, 2017)

^^ Perhaps this would be seen by more in the LED section? 
Folks there could possibly offer alternatives to the TL?


----------



## archimedes (Nov 5, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Perhaps this would be seen by more in the LED section?
> Folks there could possibly offer alternatives to the TL?


I did consider that, but thought that OP might not appreciate the likely chorus to "buy something new and modern instead" there lol


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 5, 2017)

archimedes said:


> I did consider that, but thought that OP might not appreciate the likely chorus to "buy something new and modern instead" there lol



Lol!!! Good point.


----------



## michiganstud (Nov 7, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> This is the incan section. Not much chatter about LED's in this one.
> 
> And many folks quit on the TeraLux stuff because they weren't very durable. I had 2 fail so I just bought a newer Stinger.
> 
> Not to sound terse, but 45 seconds of searching at TeraLux's web site shows they have not and the previous stuff is discontinued. If you have one that still works by all means keep it. Amazon sellers still have some but supplies are dwindling.



Thank you for the response....What kinds of problems were people having? What failed on yours? 

I've been lucky with mine I guess, no issues here yet and I've had it 5+ years. Obviously my life could depend on my flashlight, so I need a reliable light. 

I was issued the new Stinger LED (high lumens) but I hate that you have to pull and pull on the thing to get it out of the holster. I hate the rubber handle on it.


So after checking back here and seeing no responses I did do some good searching and did find out that mine was an older version so I did buy the newer model that says it is 450 lumens for 39.00 - I figured I could try it at that price. But if it isn't reliable I don't want to use it.


Thanks for the direction on where I posted guys....I did here because my light was originally incandescent. I dunno. 


Any suggestions on what you guys would do?? Use my LED HL stinger and put up with the holster issue?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 7, 2017)

Welcome back.

It seems the TeraLux drop ins for Stingers just stopped working, like perhaps a solder failed.

For clarity mine that failed were the drop ins for the Strion light. 

Now the holster issue? That's just ridiculous and in times where quick deploy is required could be dangerous. My thinking there is to explore a different way of holstering the light that takes into account the grip from the rubber sleeve and either allows it to slide out more easily or just snaps open. 
Perhaps seek advice from low light training experts in that case. 

If I were in your place and had 5 good years with the TeraLux I would not hesitate to use the newer one. But I would carry a backup flashlight. A small 2 cell type with a narrow beam like the old 160 lumen TL2's for when you have to reach out over a similar distance that Stinger reaches. An early model Strion is also a great backup. The 250 lumen version. 

I absolutely love my Stinger LED. To me it's one of the best flashlights Streamlight ever did. Perfect reach and flood for my tastes where their HL stuff is too bright close up for my likes. I hope to acquire a Stinger classic LED, the one shaped and sized like your incan model but uses LED instead. 

Thanks for helping keep us safe.


----------



## michiganstud (Nov 7, 2017)

The LED Stinger is the standard issue for my department, and no one has a single complaint about them, other than the grip sticking to the holster. And we've tried different types too. All have the issue. 

We do have the old "sap pockets on our trousers and it's ok to put the light there, but when you get back in the car you have to take the light out. I've forgotten mine in the car because of that. 

I knew of the Stinger Classic LED, but I never thought to try it. And I just might send my drop in back to Amazon and get my 40.00 back. I found the LED classics on eBay and Amazon just now for around 80 bucks. Maybe it's time for a new light. I've had my current for close to 15 years and it's beat to heck. 350 lumens isn't bad!!

I do carry a back up pocket light that can easily light up a yard or a room. I use the streetlight protac.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 7, 2017)

Now everytime I hear that old Johnnie Cash tune Tennessee Stud in my head he'll be singing Michigan Stud

I like ProTac's too. Pocket/belt clip that the Strion doesn't have. And it's too narrow for the ProTac clip. 
I have one called the ProTac 1L that can use a double A or a 123 that came with a nice holster. Operates like other ProTacs.


----------



## michiganstud (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi guys, I thought I would check back in and tell you about what I found:

The Terralux I had was the older 200 lumen model. I purchased the 450 lumen model (newer one) and there was ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENCE in brightness or beam. Amazon is letting me return it thankfully. Don't waste your time with this. Just by the Stinger Classic LED.

So I purchased the Streamlight Stinger Classic LED - that's a very nice LED light. Great wide pattern, same brightness as the other Stinger models AND it fits in my holster perfectly since it uses the same body as the old Xenon Stinger.

PLUS its not a frankenstein light with drop in parts, it is all streamlight so I know it is great quality and anything that happens to it will be fixed by them.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 20, 2017)

Man, that's great news!! So is the 'LED classic' a non rubber sleeve'd body?

I bought the 'LED' version from a Batteries Plus store and was intrigued by the LED classic model that mimics the incandecent one, but they only carry the one I bought. 

Now Ima go to work this morning humming "well I went to Virginie to see my uncle Fudd with and LED classic and a Michigan Studd" lol.


----------



## michiganstud (Nov 21, 2017)

LOL

Yeah the Classic is basically the old metal body stinger - just with the streamlight C4 LED in it. Great little light.


----------

